# Tag der Rechtschreibung



## Telekomunikacja (2 Februar 2005)

... nur 'mal so zwischendurch:

Müsste es unter dem Forenpunkt "Diverses"-> "Gästebuch" nicht



> Diese*s* Forum dient als Gästebuch, Diskussionen sind hier nicht möglich, es können nur neue Artikel erstellt werden, keine Antworten



heißen?


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2005)

Hä? Wo?
:gruebel:

Zudem bringt das doch eine gewisse weibliche Komponente ins Spiel...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2005)

Oh Forum, meine liebe Forum... naja, vom Eifersuchtsgrad her könnte meine Frau auf keine Frau eifersüchtiger sein als auf diese "Forum" (Oder Fora?)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

*Onlinegeschäften*

Müsste es unter dem Menüpunkt *"Onlinehandel und -zahlung"* nicht


> Diskussionen über Onlinegeschäfte jeder Art


statt


> Diskussionen über Onlinegeschäfte*n* jeder Art


heißen?


----------



## stieglitz (20 Juni 2005)

Das Geschäft, die Geschäfte
o.k.?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Juni 2005)

Tag 3 und mir ist auch ganz schön langweilig.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

Eine "Diskussion über (den) Geschäften" (DAT.) bedeutete lokal (nicht-zielgerichtet), dass sich jemand mit jemandem über der Diskussion befände und dort (über etwas nicht näher Benanntes) diskutierte.

Eine "Diskussion über (die) Geschäfte" (AKK.) bedeutet, dass sich jemand mit jemandem über den Inhalt, die Form, die Art,... der Geschäfte austauschte.

Für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob jemand bspw. über "der" Straße diskutiert (an einer Brücke hängend o.ä.), oder über "die" Straße diskutiert (die Beschaffenheit des Bauwerks o.ä.). 

Kleinlautes edit   s. *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107908#107908*


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Diskussion über (den) Geschäften" (DAT.) bedeutete lokal (nicht-zielgerichtet), dass sich jemand mit jemandem über der Diskussion befände und dort (über etwas nicht näher Benanntes) diskutierte.


Whuthisäs? :gruebel:


----------



## stieglitz (20 Juni 2005)

Nach dreimal konzentriertem lesen, hab ichs sogar kapiert.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

*Whuthisäs?*

  Oh Gott! Heiko hat natürlich Recht mit der Frage...!  

Die eine "Diskussion" muss natürlich "Geschäfte" heißen, also:

Eine "Diskussion über (den) Geschäften" (DAT.) bedeutete lokal (nicht-zielgerichtet), dass sich jemand mit jemandem über (_den_) _ Geschäften_ befände und dort (über etwas nicht näher Benanntes) diskutierte.

Jetzt müsst's hinhaun! Peinlich sowas, Herr Oberlehrer Telekomunikacja!


----------



## D.Opfer (20 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Diskussion über (den) Geschäften" (DAT.) bedeutete lokal (nicht-zielgerichtet), dass sich jemand mit jemandem über der Diskussion befände und dort (über etwas nicht näher Benanntes) diskutierte.



Ich bitte aber zu beachten, dass bei einer "Diskussion über Geschäften" in den Geschäften nicht zwingend diskutiert werden muss.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte aber zu beachten, dass bei einer "Diskussion über Geschäften" in den Geschäften nicht zwingend diskutiert werden muss.


Es kann sowohl in Geschäften über Geschäfte als auch über Geschäften über Geschäfte diskutiert werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Eine "Diskussion über (den) Geschäften" wäre auch, wenn man auf einem Massenklo sitzt und über das Wetter debattiert 

Diese Diskussion dient dem Belustigung


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

:bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Lesetipp:
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/

http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch23.htm
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch33.htm
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch44.htm
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch38.htm
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch20.htm
http://www.aliaflanko.de/bogi/hirsch/hirsch12.htm


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

... oder auch:

HELBIG, Gerhard/ BUSCHA, Joachim (2001), _Deutsche Grammatik. Ein Handbuch für den Ausländerunterricht_, Berlin/ München/ Leipzig: Langenscheidt.


----------



## virenscanner (20 Juni 2005)

@Heiko:
Es geht um ein "überflüssiges" "n":

Unterforum 	 Onlinehandel und -zahlung
Überschrift: Diskussionen über Onlinegeschäfte*n* jeder Art:...


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Juni 2005)

Ah..
Jetzt hab ich dös auch verstanden.


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2005)

Und das hätte man nicht verständlich sagen können?
Gleich, meine ich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Und das hätte man nicht verständlich sagen können?
> Gleich, meine ich...


 wie meinen? Gleich verständlich? Also so verständlich, wie es war? Was wäre der Sinn? Oder wer ist eigentlich dieser "verständlich", dem man es hätte sagen sollen? Oder sollte man es dem "Gleich" sagen und nicht dem "verständlich"? Dann sags doch gleich! Oder hätte man es "nicht verständlich" sagen sollen, was doch verständlich genug gesagt wurde, um verstanden zu werden. Und überhaupt: Kann dein Bildschirm reden, weil Du schreibst, man solle etwas "sagen"???
Gleich kapier ich überhaupt nix mehr...
über welches "n" geht es eigetlich? Ich sehe keis 
(wenn walterlein das liest, storniert er sicher unsere Existenz)


----------



## IT-Schrauber (20 Juni 2005)

Da faellt mir doch wieder der Dialog aus der nackten Kanone ein, mit Mr. Einen, Mr. Zweimann und dem Afroamerikaner Whitey Whiteman.
Wohl bekomms 

Zigarette? Ja, das sind welche.

Korrektur: Es war doch Police Squad, sozusagen Vorgaengerserie der Kinofilme...
Hier ist der Dialog:

Frank: "Wann haben Sie gemerkt daß da was nicht stimmt?" 
Zeugin: "Als ich den Schuß hörte. Da drehte ich mich um und sah Jim fallen." 
Ed: "Jim ist der Kassierer Frank." 
F: "Jim Fallen." 
Z: "Nein, Jim Johnson." 
F: "Und wer ist Jim Fallen?" 
E: "Jims Vorgesetzter Frank." 
Z: "Der hatte eine Erkältung, darum mußte Jim einspringen." 
F: "Einspringen?" 
E: "Ja, Harry Einspringen. Das ist der Nachtwächter hier." 
Z: "Wäre Harry doch nur hier gewesen." 
F: "Moment mal, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr durch. Zweimann kam, erschoß den Kassierer und Jim Fallen?" 
Z: "Nein, er erschoß nur den Kassierer, Jim Johnson. Fallen ist ja krank." 
F: "Also er erschoß den Kassierer und Sie erschossen Zweimann." 
Z: "Nein, ich hab nur einen Mann erschossen." 
E: "Zweimann ist der Räuber." 
Z: "Ja, dann hab ich Zweimann erschossen." 
F: "Dann sieht das alles ganz anders aus." 
Z: "Nein, ich hab Zweimann erschossen nachdem ich Jim fallen sah." 
F: "Sie haben Zweimann UND Jim Fallen erschossen?" 
Z: "Nein, als ich Jim fallen sah hab ich Zweimann erschossen." 
F: "Sie hat Zweimann erschossen." 
Z: "Nein EINEN." 
E: "Einen ist der Inhaber einer Reifenfabrik Frank." 
F: "Okay, Einen ist der Inhaber der Reifenfabrik und der hat zwei Mann erschossen. Erst den Kassierer und dann wen?" 
Z: "Zweimann." 
F: "Sie sahen Jim Fallen und erschossen Zweimann." 
Z: "Nein einen." 
F: "Hmm, okay, das wär's erst mal. Es ist jetzt klar wie's war." 
Z: "Oh, Wies kann's nicht gewesen sein, der kommt nicht vor Freitag." 
F: "Freitag?" 
E: "Sam Freitag, er ist der Chef der Firma Frank." 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## IT-Schrauber (20 Juni 2005)

Und wo ich schonmal dabei bin.... (Ja ich weiss, Doppelreplies riechen schlecht, aber so kann mans besser voneinander trennen... will ja nicht an irgendwelchen Tragoedien schuld sein *ggg*)

"Gentlemen, darf ich Sie mit Ihrem Captain bekannt machen: Captain Over." 
"Gentlemen, willkommen an Bord." 
"Captain. Ihr Navigator Mr. Außer und Ihr erster Offizier Mr. Unter." 
"Außer." 
"Over." 
"Over." 
"Unter." 
"Außer, haben Sie nicht unter Over in der Luftwaffe gedient?" 
"Nicht direkt. Formell war Unter unter Over und ich war unter Unter." 
"Genau." 
"Also Unter, dann waren Sie unter Over und über Außer." 
"Genau." 
"Ja, das ist richtig. Unter war über Außer und ich war über Unter!?" 
"Also wir beide, Unter und ich, waren unter Over, obwohl ich unter Unter war." 
"Unter war über Außer und ich war über Unter... ja!" 


Meinen Sie das ernst? Ja, das meine ich, und nennen Sie mich nicht Ernst!


----------



## tuxedo (21 Juni 2005)

"Are you sure?"

"Yes I am, but don't call me 'sure'!" 

  

(passt irgendwie zu meinem 100. Artikel...hab ich eben erst gesehen...)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Veränderung*

Danke für die Veränderung.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Und das hätte man nicht verständlich sagen können?


Also, *gestern Mittag* fand ich's noch ziemlich klar (dann auch noch einmal schön zusammengefasst von *virenscanner*). 

P.S. Ich habe den (damals noch *"Das Forum / Ankündigungen"-*) thread von "Diese Forum dient als Gästebuch" in "Tag der Rechtschreibung" umbenannt. *Danke für die Inspiration, stieglitz.* :bussi:

P.P.S. *@Aka-Aka*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> by the way... hier ist doch ein r zu viel, oder?


... oder ein "-*er*": *Doch manch Gebannter*... :spitz:


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

*Re: Veränderung*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Inspiration, stieglitz. :bussi:


Danke für das virtuelle Bussi. Ein echtes wäre mir lieber.  
Wohin bist du denn jetzt gezogen, vorher warst du doch in einem Vorort  von Esslingen namens Stuttgart?


----------



## D.Opfer (21 Juni 2005)

Diese Forum ist einfach köstlich. 

Aber hoffentlich sieht das kein humorloser Moderator ...  



			
				DeJu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bitte zielte darauf ab, bei der Sache zu bleiben. *Persönliche* Frotzeleien und Smiles können ebenfalls mit *persönlichen Nachrichten (PN)* ausgetauscht werden.
> Mein Detektor neigt derzeit völlig humorlos zum Schließen des Threads


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Bussi*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin bist du denn jetzt gezogen, vorher warst du doch in einem Vorort  von Esslingen namens Stuttgart?


Bin da immer noch in der Nähe.

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass *Esslingen* dieselbe Vorwahl wie *Stuttgart* hat, nämlich die (0711)? :gruebel:
Zum Vergleich: Waiblingen liegt in etwa genau so weit von Stuttgart wie Esslingen a.N. entfernt, hat aber die *(07151)*.

Übrigens: Dass Stuttgart ein Vorort von Esslingen sein soll, ist mir neu. Ich dachte immer, Stuttgart läge *bei Bad Cannstatt*.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

Das mit der Vorwahl unterstütz doch meine These von der Vorstadt.  
Und im übrigen:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *1312 unterwarf sich Stuttgart neben anderen Städten Württembergs dem Reich und der Stadt Esslingen.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esslingen_am_Neckar


----------



## Plattenputzer (21 Juni 2005)

Was immer auch sei, Esslingen bleibt frei! 
Jetzt ist auch noch so'n Erdbeerschorsch mit brennender Handtasche
Papst.
Die Fildergemeinden (z.B. Degerloch, Möhringen, Vaihingen) haben übrigens auch 0711. 
Es besteht Handlungsbedarf!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Handlungsbedarf*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fildergemeinden (z.B. Degerloch, Möhringen, Vaihingen) haben übrigens auch 0711.
> Es besteht Handlungsbedarf!


Wieso aber hat der Ortsteil *Ruit* von Ostfildern die *(0711)*, der Ortsteil *Scharnhausen* von Ostfildern die *(07158)*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noch mehr Handlungsbedarf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich sieht das kein humorloser Moderator ...


Keine Angst, so wie's bis vor wenigen Minuten noch bei *"Cache-Kopie = Besitz?"* "zuging"... und jetzt bei *"Cachen und Catchen"* weitergeht... 


_Wenn hier über Sachen Albernheiten verbreitet werden, drücke ich ausnahmsweise mal eine Auge zu.   DeJu/Mod._


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Die 0711 ist bei der regtp nicht registriert!
Ich schlage eine Sammelklage vor!


----------



## D.Opfer (21 Juni 2005)

Biddu ein Berlineeer?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (21 Juni 2005)

Woher stammt das Kartenmaterial etwas weiter vorne im Thread? Nicht dass hier auch noch ne Abmahnung aufschlaegt, waere ja nicht das erste Mal


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Juni 2005)

*Gefahr erkannt*



			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Woher stammt das Kartenmaterial etwas weiter vorne im Thread? Nicht dass hier auch noch ne Abmahnung aufschlaegt, waere ja nicht das erste Mal


Triftige Warnung! Gefahr erkannt, *Gefahr gebannt*. :holy:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Juni 2005)

*Düden*

Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Titelbild der "Titanic" 10/1996 (*hier aufbereitet und besser lesbar*)?


----------



## stieglitz (23 Juni 2005)

:lol:  :lol: 

Dafür soll aber jetzt die Rechtsschreibreform verschoben werde:


> Unionsländer wollen Reform komplett verschieben
> 
> Die Rechtschreibreform sollte ab 1. August für Behörden und Schulen verbindlich sein - bis auf ein paar strittige Ausnahmen. Über sie wollte die Kultusministerkonferenz noch beraten. Nun fordern aber die Unionsländer eine komplette Aussetzung.


http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,361791,00.html


----------



## stieglitz (23 Juni 2005)

Und der Wahlkampf hat begonnen.
Ist nun Rechtschreibreform links und keine Reform rechts?
Oder wie oder was?


> SPD gegen Verschiebung der Reform
> 
> Im Zeichen des Wirrwarrs: Ohne Punkt und Komma wird über die Rechtschreibreform gestritten. Ab August sollen die neuen Regelungen verbindlich sein, heute forderte die Union jedoch eine Verschiebung. Die SPD-Länder bleiben allerdings hart: Ab 1.8. gelten die neuen Regeln.


Punkt und Komma könnte man ja im Rahmen der Reform gleich ganz abschaffen.  
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,361876,00.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Juni 2005)

*Punkt und Komma*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt und Komma könnte man ja im Rahmen der Reform gleich ganz abschaffen.
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,361876,00.html


... und auch gleich noch die korrekten Bezeichnungen der Regierungschefs der Bundesländer:



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Niedersachsens Präsident Christian Wulff ... Kommt noch was? ...


Beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich rechtzeitig der große Redigator.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: Punkt und Komma*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... und auch gleich noch die korrekten Bezeichnungen der Regierungschefs der Bundesländer:



Jetz bisch aber a  Däddäle, ob MP oder nur P ist doch wurscht!

Übersetzungshilfe:
http://www.petermangold.de/schwaben.asp?typ=S&suchen_s=


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Juni 2005)

*Gefahr gebannt*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Triftige Warnung! Gefahr erkannt, *Gefahr gebannt*


Kurz angefragt bei denjenigen, die Ansprüche anmelden könnten — Ergebnis leider negativ:


> Sehr geehrte Telekomunikacja,
> 
> vorerst Danke, dass Sie unsere Dienste nutzen und sich die Mühe machen uns eine Email zu schreiben.
> 
> Unsere Karten sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und unterliegen einem Copyright. Daher können wir leider nicht gestatten unsere Karten zu kopieren. Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis. [...]


Dazu auch der lesenswerte Artikel *"Ihr Weg zu uns...erer Abmahnung"*, dessen link mir per PN zugegangen ist.


----------

